# Place of Service??



## OneStepAtATime (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm having a bit of a hard time trying to figure out what place of service goes with what E/M code(s).

For example: 99374, is that POS 31, 32, 34??

Is there a site, or a list some where that I can look at that will provide me a break down of what POS to put with each E/M code??

Thank you all!!


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 22, 2012)

You have to use the POS of where the physician and patient were at the time of service.  You cannot match the POS to the code.


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Aug 22, 2012)

*Ugh*

I'm using Lytec billing software and I'm setting up the billing for a new doctor.... and the transaction code set up screen is asking for a place of service, for EACH set up of each code I put in.... So it wants a automatic default POS code...


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 22, 2012)

How awful!  How will you then keep them from making the wrong selection?   I Have no other suggestions to help, since the POS is totally dependent on what the provider documents as to the place of the encounter.  I would not assign a default, because if you are incorrect then Mcare will deny for incorrect POS since they know where the patient is.


----------



## hewitt (Aug 22, 2012)

This link gives the list of POS codes by location. Hope this is what you're looking for!  You can probably enter more than one POS, if necessary, because some services may be provided in more than one POS. Example: you can provide outpatient services in both hospital and office.  http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/place-of-service-codes/Place_of_Service_Code_Set.html


----------



## zoolug (Aug 29, 2012)

*many E&Ms are specific to POS*

Many E&M codes are for a specific POS, though some can be for more than one. For example, 99213 could be 22 or 11. I believe your code, 99374, would be 11, because it is a management thing, with no direct contact with the patient, so presumably the doctor does this in the office.

For a code that can be at more than one POS, can you create two versions, like one 99213 with POS 11 and another with POS 22?


----------

